# Merida



## roadapple (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife and I (she's a MX national) are still considering moving to Mexico. Originally it was Cuernavaca, but the security situation there is not stable at this time our daughter tells us (she lives in Mexico City and has a weekend home in Cuernavaca).

I am semi-retired, with enough income to be able to move to Merida, but there are some considerations other than money.

I am a musician, of the rock genre. I play American classic rock, blues, and am currently in a Joe Cocker Tribute and a Santana tribute band. I would like to keep playing some music if we move there.

Is there any kind of music scene there where classic rock, blues, etc. would be welcome, or it is all big band and mariachi as I've read? I can't find any info about any other types of music.

Any insight would be appreciated!

Sincerely,

Scott y Toni


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

roadapple said:


> Is there any kind of music scene there where classic rock, blues, etc. would be welcome, or it is all big band and mariachi as I've read? I can't find any info about any other types of music.


I can't speak for Merida, but Classic Rock, Blues, etc is welcomed just about anywhere in Mexico, especially in the larger cities. I'm thinking Mexico City and Oaxaca, but Merida should qualify.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

roadapple said:


> My wife and I (she's a MX national) are still considering moving to Mexico. Originally it was Cuernavaca, but the security situation there is not stable at this time our daughter tells us (she lives in Mexico City and has a weekend home in Cuernavaca).
> 
> I am semi-retired, with enough income to be able to move to Merida, but there are some considerations other than money.
> 
> ...


This is not my specialty but I have a couple of friends that played in bands here. One played blues harmonica and the other played drums for a rock band. Neither was in a big band or mariachi group, so I think there are lots of other options. There are lots of clubs with live music of all stripes in all the major cities.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The climate, sometimes described as being harsh, is often listed as a reason many expats who do enjoy visiting Merida, and even living there seasonally .... don't or wouldn't consider moving there full time. 

I've found the city to have an appreciation for all forms of the arts, including musical. It's said that thousands of USA and Canadian citizens live in Merida and nearby ... but I don't know how accurate that estimate is. 

What do you already know about Merida? Have you spent time there. Vacation, or seasonal? And given all of the other possible relocation destinations, what attracts you to Merida?

Best of luck with your research.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> This is not my specialty but I have a couple of friends that played in bands here. One played blues harmonica and the other played drums for a rock band. Neither was in a big band or mariachi group, so I think there are lots of other options. There are lots of clubs with live music of all stripes in all the major cities.


seems to be a fad here in acapulco the kids listening to old rock and heavy metal

lots of bars and clubs offer live music in your genre also


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Mexico just loves music. You should be fine on that regard. You could start your own band and I am pretty sure you would find young (or not so young) collaborators.

Merida is a student town, so if you pitch yourself intelligently there are lots of locals willing to engage with old school stuff.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Scott: We have owned a beach house about a 40 minute drive from Merida for 10 years and spend our winters there. My husband is also semi-retired and plays in a very popular blues band during the winters. There is a thriving and vibrant rock and blues scene in Merida and at the beach with many clubs and bars - the pay is lousy. You do it for love and fun , not money - and during the winter, the clubs are jammed most weekends with enthusiastic snowbirds soaking up the tunes and dancing in the aisles to both expat bands and local Mexican bands who have the blues and rock genres down tight. Both the drummer and bass playing with my husband are Mexican. Another expatforum member called abscissa is an amazing Hammond B-3 player (has toured and played with some of the greats, including Ike and Tina) and he plays in band with hubby, too. It really is a fun scene and we love it. With your background, you will be a hot commodity down here. Are you a lead singer, drummer, guitarist, bass or sax player, or . . . ? Will you be here full or part time? Good luck with your decision. It IS hot here in the summer, so you may want to rent for a while first. Or try the beaches, where temps are much cooler.


----------

